# Walden, NY - Male 3 YR, HS



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I am a 3 yr old German Shepard i am up to date on shots neutered housebroken good with kids but dominant with other animals I came to shelter my owners had a house fire they are not able to care for me anymore i came in with my brother Apollo. 


This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 

Humane Society of Walden 
Walden, NY 
(845) 778-5115


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

He's still listed. Looks like a handful.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11429714

Zeus is still listed.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bump


----------

